# شريط ترانيم اطفال ( قصاقيص ) - فريق ترينتى



## Boutros Popos (14 مايو 2009)

http://www.4shared.com/file/105377691/9a8dfa9e/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_12-Kon-Mosta3ed.html?
قصاقيص
http://www.4shared.com/file/1053792...laorg__Trinity_Asa2is_02-Hetet-Haga-Hewa.html
حاجة حلوة


http://www.4shared.com/file/105380235/7f81d1b9/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_03-Kan-Marra.html
سامري الصالح


http://www.4shared.com/file/105380908/26481126/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_04-Allah-Wasany.html
ترتيلة الله وصاني

http://www.4shared.com/file/105381362/25ecbd0d/_online.html
إحنا جنود


http://www.4shared.com/file/105382071/b50dcc41/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_06-Zay-El-3ashar.html
زي العشار


http://www.4shared.com/file/105382334/a34d4393/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_07-Besor3a-Ta3ala.html
بسرعة تعالى



http://www.4shared.com/file/105382931/deb032ca/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_08-Danial.html
 دانيال



http://www.4shared.com/file/105383220/445bb99/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_09-Otety-Meshmesha.html
ترتيلة قطتي مشمشة



http://www.4shared.com/file/105383806/d287f9f8/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_10-Hat-Regleik.html
في الأمثال



http://www.4shared.com/file/105384384/65d2c584/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_11-Wahed-Abiad.html
أبيض وأسود





http://www.4shared.com/file/1053846...Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_12-Kon-Mosta3ed.html
كن مستعد



http://www.4shared.com/file/105385307/8cbe7953/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_13-Yalla-Nel3ab.html
ياللا هانلعب



http://www.4shared.com/file/105385928/23a08396/wwwSt-Taklaorg__Trinity_Asa2is_14-Kan-El-A3ma.html
ترتيله الأعمى



اتمنى ان الموضوع ميكنشى متكرر .........
و اتمنى ان الموضوع يعجبكم


----------



## kalimooo (15 مايو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (15 مايو 2009)

شكرا على الشريط والرفع الخاص 


ربنا يبارك حياتك
​


----------



## just member (15 مايو 2009)

*شكرا اكتير ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 مايو 2009)

_شكرا كتيييير _
_تسلم ايدك_
_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​


----------



## gaiedwesa (9 نوفمبر 2013)

الرب يسوع يزيدكم من النعمة


----------

